# New Flounder Regulations Good and Bad



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Good = They extened the season. 

Bad = They kept the 18 inch size limit.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

Cool, more time to lose the big uns!  LOL!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1fishinmusician said:


> Cool, more time to lose the big uns!  LOL!!!


Yeah and may fleas from a thousand camels infest your armpits!!!!!!!!!!


----------

